# Maximum Height of Masonry Wall



## retire09 (Jun 29, 2011)

What would be the maximum height for a masonry wall supporting roof only in seismic zone D2?

Where can I find this in the IRC?

I have a plan for a garage with 17' walls supporting a roof only with no second floor or intersecting walls for support.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 29, 2011)

R301.3 Story height.

Buildings constructed in accordance with these provisions shall be limited to story heights of not more than the following:

1. For wood wall framing, the laterally unsupported bearing wall stud height permitted by Table R602.3(5) plus a height of floor framing not to exceed 16 inches (406 mm).

Exception: For wood framed wall buildings with bracing in accordance with Tables R602.10.1.2(1) and R602.10.1.2(2), the wall stud clear height used to determine the maximum permitted story height may be increased to 12 feet (3658 mm) without requiring an engineered design for the building wind and seismic force resisting systems provided that the length of bracing required by Table R602.10.1.2(1) is increased by multiplying by a factor of 1.10 and the length of bracing required by Table R602.10.1.2(2) is increased by multiplying by a factor of 1.20. Wall studs are still subject to the requirements of this section.

2. For steel wall framing, a stud height of 10 feet (3048 mm), plus a height of floor framing not to exceed 16 inches (406 mm).

3. For masonry walls, a maximum bearing wall clear height of 12 feet (3658 mm) plus a height of floor framing not to exceed 16 inches (406 mm).

Exception: An additional 8 feet (2438 mm) is permitted for gable end walls.


----------



## peach (Jun 29, 2011)

why would you select a masonry wall in D2?


----------

